# My Elder, Blue, Pom Recipe



## BOB21801 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm a novice, been lurking off and on for a couple months. Just got back into making some wines recently, after a break of a couple years. I was never an expert, but made several decent batches with various berries and juices - nothing very "refined", but trying to get better now. Anyway, I just put together a recipe, using the "Dragonette" recipe here, as a template. (THANKS for that!) I'll post it, and hopefully you can give me some feedback on my plan. I'll be using homegrown, frozen elderberries, frozen wild blueberries, and a good quality pomegranate juice. 

I'm starting this tonight, so hopefully I'm not majorly screwing anything up. 
Thanks, Bob 

_*Elderberry, Blueberry, Pomegranate Wine –*__* Bob21801 Recipe*_​ 
_*Ingredients: For a three gallon batch:*_​ 
Step 1: To a cleaned and sanitized five gallon primary, add---in this order:​ 
Warm water to about two gallons, 9 cups of white granulated sugar (look for a SG of around 1.085 after filling to 3 gallons below*): _use more/less sugar for high/lower desired final ABV. Stir sugar until _completely _dis__solved._
1/4 tsp. tannin (stir)
1 1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient (stir)
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer (stir)
1 tsp. pectic enzyme (stir)
1_ tsp. acid blend (stir)_​ 
Add (2) 46 oz bottles of Pomegranate Juice, top with water to three (3) gallons* and stir well.
Test SG (looking for a SG around 1.085) Add additional sugar, if necessary to increase SG. _Note: The natural sugars from the fruit will slightly increase the final ABV, so be careful how high you drive up the SG at this point!_​ 
Add 2 ½ lbs. of Wild Blueberries and 2 ½ lb off elderberries, frozen then thawed, in a nylon fine mesh bag (tied shut), placed in primary _Give the bag of berries a couple of squeezes to work in pectic enzyme._ _May also toss fruit directly into primary, but this makes for a "messier" fermentation and subsequently will require more clearing time and racking._​ 
Cover primary and fit airlock.
Place brew belt: _Keep temp in 70F-80F range._
Let sit undisturbed for 12-24 hours...​ 
Step 2: To the primary fermenter, add:
1 packet of Montrachet yeast: _Sprinkle yeast into one cup of warm water (100F), let sit for 15 minutes (no longer), stir and add to primary. Other yeast strains may also work well._
Stir Primary Vigorously!​ 
Step 3: Once or twice each day, do the following, in this order:
Check temperature. Record on log.
Check specific gravity. Record on log.
Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove fruit pack: _Temporarily place in sanitized bucket._
Stir primary vigorously: _To introduce oxygen into must._
Replace fruit pack and punch down well.
Cover primary​ 
Step 4: When specific gravity (SG) reaches <1.000, and bubbling in airlock are very minimal, do the following:
Thoroughly squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove fruit pack: _Discard fruit._
Rack to cleaned and sanitized three gallon carboy.
Add 2 tsp. Potassium Sorbate (stir)​ 
Rack again every 2-3 weeks, until clear. Expect total of 3-4 racks for nice clear wine. Add 1/8 tsp Potassium Metabisulfite every other racking. (stir)​ 
Add Sparkolloid* (or other clearing agent) after first racking: *_1 tbs in one cup of water simmered for about 30 minutes. Add hot mixture to carboy._
Allow to clear undisturbed for no less than 1 week​ 
Step 5: When wine is clear:
Carefully rack off any remaining lees into cleaned & sanitized 3 gallon carboy
Taste to gauge desired level of dryness/sweetness, and add small amounts of granulated white sugar until desired sweetness is ALMOST attained. _Remember! The sugars will blend with the berry flavors over time, and the sweetness will come forward. Do not over-sweeten!_​ 
After 2-3 days, taste again, and add a bit more of any of the juices if desired and stir into wine: _This step (and the pectic enzyme below) can be skipped for a dryer, lighter wine._
Add 1 tsp of pectic enzyme to wine and stir thoroughly.​ 
Allow wine to clear free of all sediment once more. _This may or may not require more racking over the next few weeks._​ 
Step 6: When wine is completely clear:
Degas very thoroughly: _I cannot emphasize this enough!_
Bottle in clear bottles
Note: _Never bottle cloudy wine! NEVER!_​


----------

